# What's up guys



## Widenymous (Jun 10, 2020)

Just wanted to show you guys where I train esp during this pandemic. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ4lAvPVBpg

I know it's not the best home gym out there but beggars can't be choosers, right. 

See you around everyone!


----------



## brazey (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Widenymous (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you guys!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Kd916 (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeahhhh!!!


----------

